# Thirty Two 2014 boots released date



## TommyD (May 17, 2012)

Hey Guys

I was just wondering when the 2014 ThirtyTwo snowboard gear is released??
If so, what site or shop can you get the gear from first up? Directly from the store I assume??

Really keen to pick up the new Tm two´s 2014!! Hopefully before January.

Thanks, Tom


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

The 2014 stuff is starting to come into local shops now, at least the new Libs are in my shop now. But guaranteed by September most if not all the brand new stuff will be available.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Different hemispheres.


----------

